# Horse abuse reported ,NSBA,AQHA investigate



## paintedpastures

info As per FB of GoHorseshow.com

AQHA ISSUES PRESS RELEASE REGARDING ALLEGED ABUSE AT REICHERT 

AQHA was made aware of an alleged case of animal abuse that took place at the Reichert Celebration. The Association has obtained a copy of the police report and is working with stewards who were at the event to obtain their reports and photos of the horse in question. Because the Reichert Celebration is a dual approved event, the National Snaffle Bit Association also has been in contact with AQHA to discuss the situation and address the matter as alliance partners.

As with any reported case of animal abuse, AQHA takes this matter seriously and will proceed accordingly and as swiftly as possible once the Association has received and reviewed all the necessary documentation. AQHA appreciates the immediate action show management and officials with the Reichert took to protect the horse.

GoHorseShow.com will keep our readers posted on further developments.


----------



## paintedpastures

Equine Chronicle » Reichert Celebration Issues Statement Regarding Allegations of Cruelty to Animals by Exhibitor

I'm not happy to see or hear of these things happening:evil: but glad people are standing up to report abuses & not sweep them under the rug:-( Hope accused receives appropriate punishment!


----------



## oh vair oh

You want to know what happened? Allegedly, the horse had rowel gauges 2" deep and she was trying to cover them up by gluing fake animal hair/hide to them. Sickening.


----------



## Mochachino

oh vair oh said:


> You want to know what happened? Allegedly, the horse had rowel gauges 2" deep and she was trying to cover them up by gluing fake animal hair/hide to them. Sickening.


Wow it will never cease to amaze me what people will do for the almighty dollar and some notariaty.


----------



## oh vair oh

It's posted on a lot of other forums. You can get more details/gossip if you search for it. ):


----------



## paintedpastures

Yes I read that & apparently this isn't the first time she has been under question:-(


----------



## fkcb1988

Rowel as in a spur?! Wow! That is sickening :_(


----------



## paintedpastures

update of incident::wink:
Equine Chronicle » AQHA and NSBA Temporarily Suspend Shirley Roth Pending Disciplinary Hearing Regarding Alleged Animal Cruelty Incident

Hope something becomes at the hearing & she is permanently suspended!!


----------



## fkcb1988

Poor guy! Hope more happens then just a suspension!


----------



## AbsitVita

I say Roth's punishment is to be ignored after someone gouges her flanks with the same spurs as she hurt that poor horse with.


----------



## peppersgirl

good lord! both my horses are spur trained, and when i have to (NOT OFTEN) I can spur them kinda hard (not gashing hard by ANY MEANS) but jebus H...if I spurred so hard as to create so much as a knick- im fully confident both mares would react to that injustice with a quick bucking my butt off!


----------



## AbsitVita

peppersgirl you probably don't have what some in the show ring call a push button horse either, which goes to show that your horses were properly trained, not duped into a situation such as poor Kissin. I wish I could teach every horse what "my" Hopper used to do when someone dug into his sides. Being the sweetheart that he was, if I (or someone else riding him) used too much pressure with the heel or spurs he'd turn his big head around and gently place the person's foot in his mouth and pull it out of his side...though I never wore spurs as I didn't have any that would fit my tiny foot.


----------



## peppersgirl

OMGOSH. thats a cute story! I wouldnt wear spurs but my girls cant feel my leg cues clearly while im in the saddle. dont need em when i ride bareback


----------



## Inga

I am happy that more of these stories are getting attention. I hope the momentum against animal cruelty continues to increase and that they can weed out the individuals involved. These are shameful acts. They should be punished. I would like to see time in prison and loss of rights to ever own or work with animals again. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

where exactly does it state that she spurred her horse so deep ( 2") none of those articles above mention what the abuse was. Unless I missed a link.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

still cant find what she is being acused of except alledged abuse. I know too many are swining the ax before they know if shes guilty or not. How do we know if its not some tree hugging all horses should be free idiot or some jealous moron starting chit. You dont get where you are with horses by being abusive someone would of seen along time ago not after shes won all that she has. Shes trained top performers and you dont get there by 2" holes in the side of your horse. What did she have on for spurs? arrow heads? I personally will wait till investigation is finished and then pass judgement. Untill then shes innocent in my book. JMHO

TRR


----------



## AbsitVita

TRR, I see what you're saying. Perhaps he scratched against a post that had bolts sticking out of it or maybe he chewed himself too hard in the side....maybe someone else wanted to sabotage their chance of winning in the show ring. But she should've reported that upon discovery, instead she tried to cover it up by glueing hair on the wounds to conceal it...which made her look completely suspicious/guilty. If I had a horse that I found strange wounds on at a show, I would be reporting it to the officials IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## AbsitVita

Here's something I find really strange, a quote from Shirley Roth during an interview. For three years, I watched my foster mother train horses, none of them ever died in her care. She later quoted in this same interview that she feels she is being "picked on"...well I have learned one thing in life about controversy- if it looks like a duck and acts like a duck, it's a duck. Perhaps she's a good rider, I'm not faulting her. I just think it's strange that people like Monty, Martha Josey and countless other trainers have trained horses and yet nobody hears about horses dying with them:

"SR: Where do people get anything? Over 11 years I’ve had four horses die. That’s it. And the public knows about every one of them. That’s the thing about it. Most trainers have four a month. I don’t even know where that started. But can you imagine the cost? If you think about this logically, what it would cost for a big massive muscle. It’s $1,000 for one of those small little bottles. Can you imagine what the cost would be? It’s not even logical.
Another one was here at the Congress. It bucked me off and ran and slid and hit a bus. And a mare that I took to the Tom Powers, she colicked and we had the vet out and we had to take her to his clinic and they did surgery and she had where the small intestine had a hole between it and her stomach. There wasn’t anything they could do for her."


----------



## paintedpastures

Update in case Equine Chronicle » Horse Owner Speaks Out About Alleged Animal Cruelty Incident


----------



## oh vair oh

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> still cant find what she is being acused of except alledged abuse. I know too many are swining the ax before they know if shes guilty or not. How do we know if its not some tree hugging all horses should be free idiot or some jealous moron starting chit. You dont get where you are with horses by being abusive someone would of seen along time ago not after shes won all that she has. Shes trained top performers and you dont get there by 2" holes in the side of your horse. What did she have on for spurs? arrow heads? I personally will wait till investigation is finished and then pass judgement. Untill then shes innocent in my book. JMHO
> 
> TRR


Equine Chronicle » Horse Owner Speaks Out About Alleged Animal Cruelty Incident

"order to remove fake hair that had been glued to its hide in order to disguise the extent of its injuries"

And I heard it from a first hand account by the people who were stalled next to her, and who were also competing in the event. And yes, many trainers do get to the top by roweling holes into their horses sides. Nobody says anything because if you do make an inquiry, there are countless stories about people's tires getting slashed, horses tails cut off, or horses getting poisoned or drugged. Remember the Cleve Wells abuse charge? I've seen it time and time again. I'm glad she's in jail where she belongs. Hopefully this will send a message to other trainers to cut this crap out.


----------

